# California Pepper tree



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

Have any of you Jocks turners turned California Pepper? I got a tree yesterday, and noticed it was drying similar to Olive. A bunch of little cracks, and that's within a couple hours after being cut. I've sealed it with AS, but wondering about the long term. ............. Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi Jerry. I winter in Green Valley. I'll be there in about ten days. We had one die in our back yard last year and I cut some boards and veneer form it. If it's the same stuff (schinus molle) it seems to be a very dense hard wood. It's still in my shop down there. Maybe we can get in touch when I get there and compare notes. Here's a post I did on it last year.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

Paul, when you get here, send me an email, [email protected] , with a phone number. 
Have you been to any SAZWA club meetings? You'll be arriving just in time for one. We meet every second Saturday every month. There are several members living in Green Valley, including Wally Dickerman. He started turning 6 years before I was born…......... I'm sure you could get into a carpool…......... 
The wood you show is pretty bland as far as color. The tree I got had a very dark center on some of the logs the same size you have, then others were absolutely plain. What I have has a lot of burl, and color. The stump has the most character, plus a bunch of hidden rocks and dirt. 
My chain saw quit yesterday while just getting started cutting up the blanks. I need the get a carburator kit and get it running as I don't want the wood to fail….... Jerry In Tucson)


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

Well, I decided to turn a root section to see how this wood warps. It's 5 1/2" wide and 4" tall" with 5/16" thick. Less than 12 hours from finish turning it, it has wrinkles all over the growth rings at the bottom. ............ jerryu (in Tucson)


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

That's interesting. Mine seems very stable (I'll check Monday when I get back there) but it was standing dead for a whole summer and didn't appear "green" when I milled it. Also the parts I saved were trunk, well up from the root.

Nice turning though.


----------



## daddywoofdawg (Feb 1, 2014)

and the wrinkles are bad why?so it's just a purdy to look at, not a vase,so.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

Hey Dawg, I want it to wrinkle and warp, if it's going to. Yep, with that hole in it, it's just something to look at or burn if I get cold…...... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Never saw a California Pepper tree or something turned from pepper tree wood. All I can say is that is one hot pepper bowl.

Outstanding bowl Jerry!


----------



## rhford (Aug 28, 2013)

Nice piece!! I really like the character that the holes give it.

Thanks for sharing.

Ron


----------



## splatman (Jul 27, 2014)

Looks like it has a face.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

> Looks like it has a face.
> 
> - splatman


Yep, I saw that right away, and it reminded me of some pumpkin faces I've seen carved by people on drugs. hehehe Actually, my wife is very good at finding stuff like that, but what she saw was a seahorse.

Update, it weighed 246 1/2 grams in a paper bag. 2 1/2 days later it weighs 155 grams, has a bunch of good looking wrinkles, and has started to warp. Unfortunately, the rim looks like it won't deform too much more that what it looks like in the above picture. I'll post another couple pictures of the progress of it's wieght loss and warpage. It should stop losing weight by Monday. Stay tuned for the latest episode of The Biggest Loser. ............ Jerry (in Tucson)


----------

